# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos

## yazminwse

Hola es un gusto estar aqui espero seguir en contacto con ustedes.

----------


## Fredja

¿Porqué no nos cuentas algo más de tí? De donde eres, que tipo de magia te gusta, cuanto tiempo llevas practicando... vamos, esas cosas  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

Muevo a esta zona donde se acomoda mejor.

Bienvenido

----------

